# heat in tank



## braincandy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys I have a desert tortoise named tengo and I think I have a 40 plus gallon sized tank. Anyway I accidently broke his heat light the other day and went out and bought him a new 75 watt light for the tank. Anyway I think it's getting a bit too hot in the tank 85-90. I also have a smaller heat pad on the right side of the tank. Do you think it would be ok if I get a 50 watt heat light and put it on the right side of the tank? He has been doing fine before with the 50 watt before and the temp was around 80. And also should I put the heat light where he eats and have the heat pad where he sleeps? Here is a picture as well, Thanks a lot!

[img=640x480]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j185/boontown/IMG_0213.jpg[/img]


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

braincandy said:


> Hi guys I have a desert tortoise named tengo and I think I have a 40 plus gallon sized tank. Anyway I accidently broke his heat light the other day and went out and bought him a new 75 watt light for the tank. Anyway I think it's getting a bit too hot in the tank 85-90. I also have a smaller heat pad on the right side of the tank. Do you think it would be ok if I get a 50 watt heat light and put it on the right side of the tank? He has been doing fine before with the 50 watt before and the temp was around 80. And also should I put the heat light where he eats and have the heat pad where he sleeps? Here is a picture as well, Thanks a lot!
> 
> [img=640x480]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j185/boontown/IMG_0213.jpg[/img]




Fixed image link


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have a UVB bulb? or you could use a combo bulb such as MVB (mercury vapor bulb) To simulate sunlight and allow for vit uptake in your tort. your temps should be about 75-90Ã‚Â° F (24-32Ã‚Â° C) during the day falling to 70-75Ã‚Â° F (21-23Ã‚Â° C) at night.

Here is a link to a care sheet for DT adult and hatchlings: http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html


----------



## braincandy (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I have a 10.O UVB bulb above the tank in the picture it is set down. I think the 50 watt will be ok, because when it gets warmer around the house his tank is getting warmer as well. thanks.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know no one has mentioned this to you, but it is not recommended that you keep your tort in a glass tank. You should check out the enclosure section of the forum for some ideas. You cannot regulate the heat well. It can also be stressful to them to be able to see out. It can be very harmful to your tort. You will see ideas for enclosures and recommendations for substrate as well. Good Luck!


----------

